# Peeing, 7months old



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Alma is 7 months old now, well aware where she should pee and where not.

When left alone, she stays in my room and in the dining room.
For the past month she rarely stayed alone for more then 2-3 hours.

She pees on my bed.
Sometimes it's just few drops, sometimes it's a bigger amount.

I know she can hold for much much longer, so I need help.

I don't know how should I behave when she does this?

She knows it's a bad thing, when I ask her what did you do, she lays down looking shameful.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Two words...crate training!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes. Do not leave unattended out if crate. My Penny is nine months and still has accidents when left to wander the house even though we're home. So she is not allowed out of sight or she goes in the crate. This is much "slower" than Dozer was but some take a full year to be trustworthy with potty accidents.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys,
but i really don't plan to crate her, i'm not a fan of crates.

Also, this peeing happens when she is in my room with me, 
maybe it's because i try to ignore her when i have to study...


----------



## kingle (Feb 7, 2013)

I would recommend either keeping her off your bed or putting a leash on her and attach it to your belt or chair while you are studying. Giving her a kong stuffed with kibble and peanut butter and frozen will keep her busy so she is not getting into trouble.


----------

